# 5 Year Old Knocks Over Statue; Family Receives Bill $100,000 Bill



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 19, 2018)

Good! Although the spokesperson said they are billing the insurance company and not the family. Either way, keep your eyes on your brats.

And then she had the nerve to say the center was at fault b/c it didn't have a glass case or a do not touch sign. Seriously?


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 19, 2018)

Some people just refuse to keep their kids under control. It was obviously not a playground!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 19, 2018)

she wasn't even in the same room as the kids. she is irresponsible and has the nerve to be complaining about her bad parenting #whiteprivilege #nbwh


----------



## nysister (Jun 19, 2018)

I saw this a few days ago and watched the video. She wasn't watching her kid and even after it toppled it took her a while to get up, he could have been severely hurt. She needs to be glad she's not also charged with negligence.

I don't feel bad for her and I concur #nbwh


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jun 19, 2018)

Stop letting your children run around.
She’s fortunate it didn’t fall on her child’s head


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 19, 2018)

Entitlement


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 19, 2018)

Girl, bye.

She let those kids run all over in a museum setting. Stop it.


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 19, 2018)

Her insurance is going to riiiiiiise!


----------



## NijaG (Jun 19, 2018)

Are they billing her medical insurance company? I’m a little confused to what type of insurance company would cover this type of damage.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 19, 2018)

NijaG said:


> Are they billing her medical insurance company? I’m a little confused to what type of insurance company would cover this type of damage.



They're billing her Personal Liability Umbrella Policy or her Homeowner's Policy. Or the museum has insurance for special events (and/or the art itself) which will in turn, sue her for being liable for damages.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jun 19, 2018)

I saw this on Facebook and the title said the kid accidentally knocked it over. Folks went in on it in the comments saying He knocked it over on purpose!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 19, 2018)

I believe the center has the responsibility to properly secure a potentially dangerous and  valuable object.  Accidents can happen whether parents are alert or not. The kid could have been hurt. I would have never guessed that thing could topple over so easily.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 19, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> I believe the center has the responsibility to properly secure a potentially dangerous and  valuable object.  Accidents can happen whether parents are alert or not. The kid could have been hurt. I would have never guessed that thing could topple over so easily.



It's not like he bumped into it and it fell, that kid darn near climbed up on it


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 19, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> I believe the center has the responsibility to properly secure a potentially dangerous and  valuable object.  Accidents can happen whether parents are alert or not. The kid could have been hurt. I would have never guessed that thing could topple over so easily.


I would agree if he didn't bear hug the statue. But that kid grabbed it with the intent to move it. It seems the statue was heavier than he thought and he couldn't push it back onto the platform.


----------



## Lute (Jun 19, 2018)

Yoooooo!!!

When I was that age I would always remember my mother telling me when went to a place that either had glass or very fragile items. That we better stay right by her or there would be  to pay. I avoided those areas cause I didn't want to deal with the 

consequences nor wrath of everybody.  This is truly the parent's fault.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 19, 2018)

The kid's intention has nothing to do with the fact that the statue was improperly secured. A child especially one that young would not be able to forsee that consequence.

I am not arguing the child's intent nor the parenting skills. I am only saying that the museum has  responsibility for not properly securing the statue. I just think it was too easy for the kid to knock over, bear hug or not. It is the same thing with stores: if you get injured because something falls on you while you are trying to reach something, the store can be held liable.

That said, parents should take heed and be more cautious. I was in a department store when my then three year old suddenly reached for, knocked over and broke an overpriced snow globe. I was standing right there when it happened. I was mortified. I thought I would have to pay for it, but the saleslady told me no, it was ok and that the globe probably should not have been there. I do not know if that was true or not lol but I was very grateful. Ask me if  I ever took my kid in stores with fragile  things again lol.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 19, 2018)

Someone in another one of my groups is FB friends with the mom. She wrote:



> It is not an art museum. The “art” was never there before and shouldn’t have been there. They were negligent and my son was just a few yards from my husband. This is ridiculous. It is a community center. Kids are coming and going constantly, this wreaks of insurance scam! The art isn’t even insured by the artist. Since it is so valuable and all, why isn’t is safe and secure from harming people.
> 
> This could’ve fallen at any time, if a wheel chair bumped the awkward unstable rock base. The base they had it on seems like it’s not even the same as they keep showing in pics. It was not stable and in a place where kids are expected. 10 feet away is pool tables, ping pong and basketball. The “party rooms” are most often used by parents for kids birthday party events. This was a wedding reception. Simultaneously to a bridal shower and birthday party. While people bring their kids to play and they work out and take a spin class. Not. A. Gallery.



Apparently she also set up a gofundme for 85k but someone else said it's been taken down. I wish I had read the comments.



> She's now set up a GoFundMe for 85K for her legal defense. In other words, she has no intention of paying the artist, taking responsibility, and being done with it. I agree with this gentleman:
> 
> "Sarah, I'm glad your son wasn't seriously hurt. I do however, have to say that I absolutely will not donate to help someone who refuses to acknowledge or accept responsibility on any level."


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 19, 2018)

This lady sat 10 feet away from her kid and let him act a fool. I was worried that the thing was going to fall on him when it came down. And I bet if it had she would have sued them. It is implied in places like this that you do not touch the art. This is not an amusement park. People need signs and and to be spoon fed basic common knowledge. Even in museums things aren't all covered in glass and roped off. And even if there was a sign the kid wouldn't have heeded it anyway. Her flimsy defense gives the impression that had there been a sign or it was covered in glass he wouldn't have touched it. She better be glad it wasn't covered in glass because then he and the statue would have been messed up. She needs to pay for this and hopefully next time she'll keep a closer eye on her children.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 19, 2018)

Lute said:


> Yoooooo!!!
> 
> When I was that age I would always remember my mother telling me when went to a place that either had glass or very fragile items. That we better stay right by her or there would be  to pay. I avoided those areas cause I didn't want to deal with the
> 
> consequences nor wrath of everybody.  This is truly the parent's fault.


 I am just like your mom. I threaten everybody’s life and soul, especially when there are valuables or breakables to be harmed.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 19, 2018)

The words of my mother and grandmothers: “If it doesn’t belong to you, do NOT touch it.”


----------



## FelaShrine (Jun 19, 2018)

shame it didnt smash his head so we could see what excuse she'd have for that


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 19, 2018)

“It is not an art museum. The “art” was never there before and shouldn’t have been there. They were negligent and my son was just a few yards from my husband. This is ridiculous. It is a community center. Kids are coming and going constantly, this wreaks of insurance scam! The art isn’t even insured by the artist. Since it is so valuable and all, why isn’t is safe and secure from harming people.”

Well, it was an art museum that day. Y’all in a room filled with art and sculptures but you wanna about it’s not a museum. That room doesn’t look like any place where two boys should be running freely.

So what if art had never been in there before. What if the room was now filled with scissors and knives? Should your child be running around grabbing at them because they shouldn’t be there?

This is why white kids grow up believing they are entitled to say what they want, have whatever they want, touch whatever they want, oppress a people..I can’t.


----------



## Cheleigh (Jun 19, 2018)

A. It was improperly secured and shouldn't haven't fallen down so easily. 
B.  The insurance will take care of this, but the parents were negligent for letting their kids run around unsupervised so that they acted like monkeys. The parents should not try to defend their behavior, nor their kids' behavior, in any way shape or form.


----------



## PuddingPop (Jun 19, 2018)

See, that would be my child. That’s why I keeps her little arse within arms reach. 
The mama was in the wrong.


----------



## dyh080 (Jun 19, 2018)

Cheleigh said:


> A. It was improperly secured and shouldn't haven't fallen down so easily.
> B.  The insurance will take care of this, but the parents were negligent for letting their kids run around unsupervised so that they acted like monkeys. The parents should not try to defend their behavior, nor their kids' behavior, in any way shape or form.




I'm guessing you are referring to the PARENTS' insurance.  If not, if the owner or gallery's insurance pay the parents are still likely on the hook via indemnification.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 19, 2018)

I remember going places and my mama telling me "you better not touch a thing and stand right next to me" why are people letting their children run wild, in a museum?!?


----------



## dyh080 (Jun 19, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> The kid's intention has nothing to do with the fact that the statue was improperly secured. A child especially one that young would not be able to forsee that consequence.
> 
> I am not arguing the child's intent nor the parenting skills. I am only saying that the museum has  responsibility for not properly securing the statue. I just think it was too easy for the kid to knock over, bear hug or not. It is the same thing with stores: if you get injured because something falls on you while you are trying to reach something, the store can be held liable.
> 
> That said, parents should take heed and be more cautious. I was in a department store when my then three year old suddenly reached for, knocked over and broke an overpriced snow globe. I was standing right there when it happened. I was mortified. I thought I would have to pay for it, but the saleslady told me no, it was ok and that the globe probably should not have been there. I do not know if that was true or not lol but I was very grateful. Ask me if  I ever took my kid in stores with fragile  things again lol.



Yes, but it can be argued that the museum has responsibility for events that are foreseeable.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 19, 2018)

DirtyJerzeyGirly said:


> I saw this on Facebook and the title said the kid accidentally knocked it over. Folks went in on it in the comments saying He knocked it over on purpose!


I actually don't think he intended to knock it over. it really does look like he was trying to climb it.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jun 19, 2018)

PuddingPop said:


> See, that would be my child. That’s why I keeps her little arse within arms reach.
> The mama was in the wrong.


This is absolutely my child. I have to follow him around like white on rice. I could see this happening while he's with his dad. He has a much more relaxed approach to parenting than I do.


----------



## Enyo (Jun 19, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> “It is not an art museum. The “art” was never there before and shouldn’t have been there.



How is she arrogant enough to say what should and shouldn't be there? Lots of local community centers have local art. The one near my house always did!


----------



## msdeevee (Jun 19, 2018)

Am I the only one seeing that it looks like that brat climbed up on the pedestal or whatever it was to feel up the statues boobs? 

I agree the statue should have been secured properly but that’s no excuse for letting those hellions run wild.

Time to call Blackmama.com!! 

I can hear my Mama saying in the distance “Gal, sit yo behind down before I cut you every which way but loose!! I aint got no money to pay for no dang statue!”


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 19, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> “It is not an art museum. The “art” was never there before and shouldn’t have been there. They were negligent and my son was just a few yards from my husband. This is ridiculous. It is a community center. Kids are coming and going constantly, this wreaks of insurance scam! The art isn’t even insured by the artist. Since it is so valuable and all, why isn’t is safe and secure from harming people.”
> 
> Well, it was an art museum that day. Y’all in a room filled with art and sculptures but you wanna about it’s not a museum. That room doesn’t look like any place where two boys should be running freely.
> 
> ...




A “community center” with only 2 children running around? Maybe I missed it, did anyone see any other children running around in the “community center”?

Some folks have excuses for themselves, but condemn everyone who doesn’t look like them. Imagine the backlash if those children were black. 

Does anyone remember when the little black boy ended up in the gorilla cage in the Ohio Zoo? (I can’t remember the exact story) However, I do remember the dragging that true family had to endure.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 19, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> “It is not an art museum. The “art” was never there before and shouldn’t have been there. They were negligent and my son was just a few yards from my husband. This is ridiculous. It is a community center. Kids are coming and going constantly, this wreaks of insurance scam! The art isn’t even insured by the artist. Since it is so valuable and all, why isn’t is safe and secure from harming people.”
> 
> Well, it was an art museum that day. Y’all in a room filled with art and sculptures but you wanna about it’s not a museum. That room doesn’t look like any place where two boys should be running freely.
> 
> ...


ALL OF THIS!!!! So what it isn't a museum. Clearly the room was being utilized as something else that day. Again, people need to be spoon fed basic common knowledge??? Like why do people have to tell you that your kids cannot play in there today because there is art being displayed? Reminds me of the man on the train this morning. There was a leak in the station and it was blocked off with cones with an arrow pointing to the other exit. Here he go wanting to go through talking about it's just water and he always goes that way. Well today you can't! But he went anyway only to come back talking about the turnstile is locked. Duh! Was the arrow not enough for you?!

And what is properly secured anyway? Should it have been glued to the floor? That is obviously unreasonable but anything other than that wasn't going to stop what happened. The kid climbed up on it. Even if the statue was secured to the stand the only difference would be that the boy probably would have been hurt by the entire thing falling down.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jun 19, 2018)

I can still hear my grandma and aunties voices now saying "Look with your eyes and not with your hands."


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 20, 2018)

Good.  

She gets what she deserves.  Got the child running around like he's at a park, no type of home training.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jun 20, 2018)

In the words of all Asian Beauty supply owners....."You BREAK you BUY"


----------



## doll-baby (Jun 20, 2018)

kinchen said:


> Entitlement



Yep, when my dad worked at the Field Museum he said they wouldnt keep their kids under control for anything and would get indignant when asked to mind their children!


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 20, 2018)

doll-baby said:


> Yep, when my dad worked at the Field Museum he said they wouldnt keep their kids under control for anything and woukd get indignant when asked to mind their children!



Reminds me of a Sex and the City episode


----------



## Shula (Jun 20, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Does anyone remember when the little black boy ended up in the gorilla cage in the Ohio Zoo? (I can’t remember the exact story) However, I do remember the dragging that true family had to endure.




This is all I came to say. Didn't they dig all through the dad's background and harassed that family for months and I'm not even sure dad was there when it happened? Pay up.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jun 20, 2018)

Wait, that's not the mama in the video right?  Let's leave that poor lady out of it lol.  Looks like she just reported the mess.  I'd be the woman on the sofa (with her back to us), just sitting and observing .

I assume the lady who got up is not the mother, based on post 18.
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...eives-bill-100-000-bill.835755/#post-24795705.
If the father was close by, as that posts states, why didn't he come over when the statue fell?  I'm sure it made some noise and I'm sure that kid had the 'oops' look on his face when he ran back to his parents.

Anyways I'm sure this woman has some posts on her social media calling black kids 'thugs' and whatnot just for being kids.  Seems like the type.

If she had played it right, she'd get some sympathy about kids being kids, and she could raise that money on gofundme in no time. Oh well.  She decided to play the entitlement card and folks are tired of it.


----------



## janaq2003 (Jun 20, 2018)

She should be responsible for double.. the nerve. This is why kids are the way they are now. Next she will be explaining away why her child killed some one talking about..they shouldnt have been breathing


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 20, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Am I the only one seeing that it looks like that brat climbed up on the pedestal or whatever it was to feel up the statues boobs?
> 
> I agree the statue should have been secured properly but that’s no excuse for letting those hellions run wild.
> 
> ...



Y’all won’t believe this but in the last 3 or so weeks I have walked upon a white mamma cussing their child out in an empty aisle at Target. 

White mamma 1: “I told you about [email protected]@$&@@ with me in public”. When I walked up on I was so shocked that I gasp. The mom heard me and looked up and said “ oh I’m so sorry” and the kid had a “ha ha you got caught smirk” on his face

WM2: I’m about to beat your ass. STOP! She was loud with it.....

WM3: Twisted her kids ear and said “you about to ass whooped”...  by then I was use to it lol


I’m in the south tho... they reminded me of this mamma


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


>


I’ll bet they would have sued if he had been injured by the statue that he pulled off the pedestal while someone was recording him instead of making his little butt get somewhere and sit down.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jun 20, 2018)

I kid you not.  I watched the video, looked over at my twin boys and said "I swear to skinny Jeebus if y'all ever do me like dis......."

One looked at me smiling an evil toothless smile.  The other one grinned and dropped some drool.  I know they're only seven months , but heck if I didn't sense my doom in that moment.


----------



## Zaynab (Jun 20, 2018)

TCatt86 said:


> I remember going places and my mama telling me "you better not touch a thing and stand right next to me" why are people letting their children run wild, in a museum?!?


Parents are so different now. They think letting them do whatever is teaching them to making good choices and creative learning.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 21, 2018)

God_Favor said:


> Y’all won’t believe this but in the last 3 or so weeks I have walked upon a white mamma cussing their child out in an empty aisle at Target.
> 
> White mamma 1: “I told you about [email protected]@$&@@ with me in public”. When I walked up on I was so shocked that I gasp. The mom heard me and looked up and said “ oh I’m so sorry” and the kid had a “ha ha you got caught smirk” on his face
> 
> ...


Sad when people think they have to cuss and use nasty words at their children to get them to behave.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 21, 2018)

FlowerHair said:


> Sad when people think they have to cuss and use nasty words at their children to get them to behave.



Yes, Ma’am. Long gone are the days when your mother, aunt, grandmother, neighbor, greats, would give you the “look”.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 22, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Am I the only one seeing that it looks like that brat climbed up on the pedestal or whatever it was to feel up the statues boobs?
> 
> I agree the statue should have been secured properly but that’s no excuse for letting those hellions run wild.
> 
> ...


Lol my mama would have shouted while pulling me from my arm and spanking me . She didn’t play . At .all.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 22, 2018)

So even if it had a do not touch sign was his lil bad self going to obey it? 
They should have billed her for part of it.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jul 11, 2018)

I just saw an update on the news. The couple's insurance agreed to pay $107k, of which $99k will go to the artist (the price the statue would have sold for).


----------



## Laela (Jul 11, 2018)

!! So true...



Anonymous1 said:


> In the words of all Asian Beauty supply owners....."You BREAK you BUY"


----------



## charmingt (Jul 11, 2018)

Whew!  Thank God they aren't black!


----------



## brg240 (Jul 11, 2018)

I think the museum should have secured it better honestly. They are right when saying that it could be bumped and come down

I also think mom and dad needed to keep a better eye on the kid


----------



## Kanky (Jul 12, 2018)

weaveadiva said:


> I just saw an update on the news. The couple's insurance agreed to pay $107k, of which $99k will go to the artist (the price the statue would have sold for).


 
I did not realize that insurance covered bad kids!


----------

